# Green Poop in 16 month old???



## DaytonsMom (Aug 25, 2007)

Ds has been having green bowel movements everyonce in a while. for quite some time, is this weird. i know that when he was a baby my LLL told me that if it was green it meant he wasn't getting enough hind milk, what does it mean at 16 months, when he is eating a very wide variety of foods?? TIA


----------



## MamaRabbit (May 26, 2005)

Hey my DH has the same first name! That's a rare one!

Anyway, it could be not enough hindmilk if doing little quick nursing snacks. Or if it's like my babies, green play doh


----------



## pbjmama (Sep 20, 2007)

Is it when he eats berries?


----------



## EVC (Jan 29, 2006)

Probably just something he ate. Maybe brocolli, or something like that? Also, artificial colors in foods can cause odd colored poop in toddlers (I think purple food coloring causes green poop, for example). Likely it's nothing to worry about.


----------



## paradoxia13 (Aug 21, 2006)

Blueberries do it around here!


----------



## SweetPotato (Apr 29, 2006)

Artificial colorings can totally cause weird poop. Dd's very favorite special treat is Welch's fruit chews, and they look very intersing on the other end! Dh likes to take her to Cold Stone Creamery and get her cotton candy ice cream-- that's a fun one, too!


----------



## Owachi (Jan 15, 2007)

Yes, Welch fruit snacks to it for us....and it's not only green but like neon green.....it took us a while to figure out what it was.


----------



## crittersmum (Feb 26, 2008)

Ahhhh, nothing like a poop discussion! When DD ate a pint of blueberries, it turned her poop an horrific black-green colour. I guess the thing to ask is, other than the alarmingly coloured poops, does Dayton seem to be doing well?


----------



## milkybean (Mar 19, 2008)

Artificial colors, oh gracious yes indeedy. We've stopped the reds and the yellows for DS, but sometimes at a certain store he'll talk us into a cookie that is iced like a panda bear face. Which means black (and white). Black food coloring, it seems, it just really really really DARK green. And omg the poops! Very terrifying.









OP I hope you can figure it out soon!


----------



## MacroMama (Mar 9, 2007)

Green poop can be too much sugar, fruit, fruit juices, sweeteners of any kind.

So, you may want to go easy on those foods for a little while.


----------



## DaytonsMom (Aug 25, 2007)

well i feel better, cause daytons favorite food it blueberries! =) So i bet that's it. Plus he eats a ton of fruit. how much fruit is too much fruit? Thank you ladies for all your responses, where else can you talk about poop so openly! =) lol


----------



## DaytonsMom (Aug 25, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *crittersmum* 
Ahhhh, nothing like a poop discussion! When DD ate a pint of blueberries, it turned her poop an horrific black-green colour. I guess the thing to ask is, other than the alarmingly coloured poops, does Dayton seem to be doing well?

Yes, Dayton seems fine other than the green poop, that's why i hadn't really thought anything about it. but then i saw something that sounded like green poop is a sign of allergy or not digesting food. so i got a little worried.


----------

